# Video Editors



## goldenquagsire (Sep 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a decent open-source video editor? Windows Movie Maker seems incapable of keeping the sound in synchronisation for more than five minutes.

Paid software is unfortunately completely out of the question, even pirated stuff. Not that I'm morally against pirating, but yeah. I don't even want to get into that debate.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 21, 2008)

try avidemux or virtualdub


----------



## Diz (Sep 22, 2008)

Do any of those let you remove the green (from a green screen) and replace it with something else?


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't believe they do


----------



## Diz (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh well. Downloading them won't be worth it to me. Besides, I need a green screen to start with.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 22, 2008)

Suit yourself. On the other hand Adobe Premiere is only $799.


----------



## Diz (Sep 22, 2008)

*has heart attack and dies*
'Nuff said.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 22, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Suit yourself. On the other hand Adobe Premiere is only $799.


disregard that I suck cocks

ZS4 is free and supports chromakey/greenscreen


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 22, 2008)

well i looked into virtualdub, but it doesn't seem capable of running audio from both a video and a seperate file at the same time (or at least it's not as apparent as it is for WMM)

i'll try avidemux then. thanks for the help.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 22, 2008)

virtualdub isn't a video editor, it's mostly for post-production. video editors tend to be the big hole in the "awesome FOSS" category, I've noticed; you have a bunch of abandoned projects, a bunch of small Linux-only programs, and one ultra complicated program.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 22, 2008)

aw nuts.

also avidemux seems to have the same problem as the others - i can't seem to get a second audio channel to work. this is basically the *only* thing i need from a video editor, so does anyone recommend a program that *can* do it (or at least tell me how to make one of the previously mentioned ones do it)


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 22, 2008)

You could just use an audio editor.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 22, 2008)

But would that keep the video as well as the sound? O_o

you'll have to excuse me, i'm not experienced with this kind of thing


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 22, 2008)

No, I mean, take the audio from your video (surely WMM allows you to save the audio separately, that is extremely basic) then combine it with your second audio track, then put it back in the video.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah. Now that you explain it, I think I understand.

What's a good audio editor then?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 22, 2008)

Audacity.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 22, 2008)

Cheers.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Sep 23, 2008)

If anyone still needs something, Ulead video studio works pretty well (and has room for TWO seperate audio tracks!). The only thing I don't like about it is that it's a tad slow on my computer. I would post a link but I'm using my Wii to post and it doesn't let you copy/paste. You should be able to google it. 

And no, it doesn't have green screen support.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm looking at the download page, and it says "Free Trial". Just how long does the trial last for, or is it merely a heavily watered-down version of the paid software that you can keep forever?


----------



## Retsu (Sep 24, 2008)

If someone is still interested, Wikipedia does have a nice list of video editing software.


----------

